# Schlauchtuch Empfehlung



## Snowcrash (13. März 2015)

Ich wollte mir für den Sommer so ein "BUFF"-Tuch kaufen, würde aber vermutlich eher eins von PAC nehmen. Die sind günstiger und vermutlich nicht schlechter, oder? Ich denke mal bei BUFF zahlt man einfach den Namen mit. Ich möchte das Tuch momentan hauptsächlich als Mundschutz gegen Insekten, Staub, etc. Ich fahre viel am Rhein lang und habe keinen Bock die ganze Zeit Mücken zu fressen.

Worum es mir hauptsächlich geht ist das Material, da es diese Tücher sowohl auf Polyester/Microfaser und Merinowolle gibt. Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen Polyester und Microfaser oder ist das im Prinzip dasselbe? Was ist im Sommer als Mundschutz besser geeignet: Wolle oder Kunstfaser?

Wolle nimmt den Schweiß natürlich besser auf, aber irgendwann dann so 'nen nassen Lappen in der Fresse hängen zu haben ist auch nicht so toll. Außerdem kommt man mit Microfaser wohl von vorne herein weniger ins schwitzen? Andereseits wäre ain Wolltuch wohl besser ganzjährig nutzbar, das ist mir aber nicht so wichtig, da ich für den Winter andere Tücher habe.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. März 2015)

Glaub mir, wenn du einmal mit den Schlauchtüchern angefangen hast wirst du schnell ein zweites, drittes, viertes.... kaufen, so dass du nicht ein universelles brauchst für Sommer / Winter / Gesicht / Kopf 

Hab inzwischen so viele (original) Buffs...
- 2x UV Sommerbuff (Kopf / Hals)
- 1x Polarfleecebuff Winter (Kopf)
- 1x Windstopper Hood Buff (meist im Alltag in Verbindung mit Kapuzenloser Softshelljacke, hält auch super starkem Regen stand)
- 1x Helmbuff (Sommer, Kopf)
- 1x Cyclonebuff (Winter, Hals / Gesicht)

- 1x "Head" Tuch, uralt, leierte rasch etwas aus, nutze ich eher nicht, verleihe ich aber öfters wenn jemand aus der Familie mitfährt und was braucht aber mal wieder nix hat. 

Und wenn ich es bei der "Regierung" durch bekomme gibt's für's Gesicht diesen Sommer noch ein Cool Bandana  Ich hab übrigens von Arc'teryx noch ein kurzes Merino Schlauchtuch und das nehm ich beim Wandern her, für _richtig _sportliche Aktivitäten wär es mir zuviel, ausserdem liest man öfters dass Merino fix ausleiert wenn man es um Kopf und Hals schlingt, kann ich aber nix zu sagen, dafür ist meins zu kurz.

Die Buffs sind übrigens alle aus Polyester und / oder coolmax Gewebe. Stinken bei mir auch nach starkem Schwitzen erst nach mehrmals tragen.

Ach und obwohl ich die originalen Buffs trage bin ich mittlerweile nicht mehr 100% überzeugt, die Standard-Tücher sind halt "vom laufenden Meter" und somit eigentlich nicht umgenäht und fransen schnell aus bzw reissen schnell ein wenn man damit ruppiger umgeht. Beim Hood, dem Cyclone und dem Helmteil sind die Ränder aber ordentlich vernäht, daher bin ich da sehr gespaltener Meinung was Preis-Leistung angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (17. März 2015)

Ich besitze ein Tuch von HAD-Land.de . Hat 15 Euro gekostet. Qualitativ finde ich das nicht wirklich toll. Ich habe es jetzt vielleicht 5 mal gewaschen. Die Farbe ist sichtbar verblasst und zudem bilden sich so dirckere "Fusseln". Dieses ist es: http://www.had-land.de/HAD-BADFace2face/HAD-Snake--1928.html

Vor kurzem habe ich mir von Decathlon eines für 8€ geholt. Und das ist keinesfalls schlechter. Mal schauen was damit passiert wenn es öfters gewaschen wurde. Dieses: http://www.decathlon.de/multifunktionstuch-mountain-trail-schwarz-id_8301526.html

Grundsätzlich sind diese Tücher aber sehr, sehr praktisch. Beim Joggen hatte ich beispielsweise öfters Nacken/Schulterschmerzen wenn es kälter war. Sobald ich ein solches Tuch trage habe ich das nicht mehr. Und die tragen sich sehr angenehm.

Beide Tücher sind recht dünn. Als Mundschutz habe ich diese aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Vollgeschwitzt trocknen beide aber recht schnell.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. März 2015)

Als Mundschutz rein für den Sommer würde ich wie erwähnt ein Bandana Cool  probieren. 

Hab ich auch noch auf meiner wishlist für den Sommer. Die Helmet Liner sind imho aus genau dem selben Stoff, nur kürzer und das Cool ist eben direkt so ein Dreiecksteil, was dann auch gut vor dem Mund / Kinn bleibt. Das Material der Helmet Liner ist sehr sehr dünn und trage ich (auf dem Kopf) auch bei 40°C noch ohne Probleme, während ich mit einem normalen z.B. UV Buff schon Schweissausbrüche bekomme.


----------



## noocelo (17. März 2015)

... die 14 eur waren mir das original wert. "pillt" zwar auch ein wenig aber das stört nicht weiter. wolle wär' mir für den sommer zu warm. und polyester und microfaser sind in dem fall das gleiche.


----------



## Deleted253406 (15. September 2015)

Mahlzeit,

da es mit den diversen HAD-Tüchern immer an irgendeinem Eck reinzieht, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Buff Hood zu bestellen:

http://www.buff.eu/de_de/black-7972.html
Dürfte das gleiche sein, wie das hier: http://j.mp/1iLQPAR (Amazon).

Die Frage ist nun, wie groß die Teile am Kopf ausfallen?
Nicht das man wieder einen riesigen "Sack" hat, wo es munter reinzieht.

Und wie sieht es mit dem Temperaturbereich aus?
Trifft einen damit schon bei 10 Grad der Schlag? Polar & Fleece hört sich da schon arg warm an.

Evtl. kann jemand was dazu sagen, der diese tollen Teile im Einsatz hat.
Würde mich freuen.


Dank euch.


----------



## Perlenkette (15. September 2015)

Du brauchst natürlich in jeder Farbe eines!  

Ich habe sowohl Buff, HAD als auch die TCM Variante sowie ein Buff Tuch mit Fleece. Qualitativ kann ich da keinen Unterschied feststellen, auch das Material ist dasselbe. Die von Aldi sind auch ganz gut (2,99 meine ich) kaufe ich fürs Kind, da die schonmal verloren gehen; überstehen viele Wäsche ohne Peeling.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. September 2015)

Hab ein Buff Hood Windstopper. Das ist innen in der Kapuze aus so leicht angerauhtem dünnem Fleece. Aussen weicher Windstopper. Halstuch so Standard etwas dickerer Buffstoff. 
Also ab 10 Grad und drunter kann man es langsam hernehmen. 

Mein Kopfumfang beträgt so 51cm. Bei mir ist es etwas weiter. Kann man aber enger stellen. 
Mein Mann hat es anprobiert. Kopfumfang so 63cm. Dem war es zu eng.

Das Hoodie hingegen ist aus Polarfleece. Da ist imho nix mit Windstopper. Dafür sicher nochmal n Tacken wärmer. Gibt es auch in Kidsgröße im Gegensatz zum Hood. Das hab ich mir nicht geholt. Mir langt es wenn der Wind weg ist.


----------



## Deleted253406 (19. September 2015)

Also ohne Windstopper-Material am Hals macht das imho keinen Sinn.
Fahre aktuell ein normales H.A.D. doppelt gelegt und selbst da pfeift es munter durch :-/

Edit: Da gibt's ja auch was mit Windstopper:
http://www.buff.eu/de_de/black-6048?nosto=nosto-page-search1
Müsste man mal testen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. September 2015)

Ich hab auch noch ein Buff Cyclone mit Windstopper am Hals und ich sag dir > da muss es schon -10°C oder kälter sein, bevor ich das nochmal anziehe!

Letzten Winter bei 0°C geschwitzt wie eine Sau mit dem Ding am Hals! Zudem ist der Windstopper bei dem Cyclone 0 dehnbar also echt eng dann, trag ich nurnoch wenn es echt so -10°C hat. Ansonsten langt mir ein doppeltes Buff oder ne Balaclava.


----------



## Deleted253406 (11. Oktober 2015)

Fleece-Schlauchtücher gibt's am Donnerstag auch wieder bei Lidl (2,99 Euro).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (1. November 2015)

Hab gestern die erste Runde mit meinem neuen Buff Pro gefahren:
http://www.buffwear.com/buff-adult-headwear/neckwarmer-pro-buff/tech-logo-neckwarmer-pro-buff

Bei 12 Grad fast zu warm. Aber absolut winddicht, nicht so elendig lang und trägt nicht allzu dick am Kragen auf.

Meine Birne hat ca. 56-57cm Umfang. Da klappt das drüber ziehen noch halbwegs gut.
Arg viel dicker sollte der Kopf aber nicht sein.

Bekommt man aktuell schon für ca. 22,50 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------

